# Photography Classes?



## Papa Bear (Nov 13, 2009)

Anybody been to or seen any 1 day courses that would be good for a 17 yr old just beginning in photography? Does any of the larger camera stores put on any classes? My daughter has taken many good pictures with her Cannon box camera and is wanting a nicer camera for graduation, but I think it would benefit her to learn a little more?


----------



## leo (Nov 13, 2009)

Not sure about the exact classes you need, but I think 

Photobarn   
http://www.photobarn.com/

 Showcase

http://www.showcaseinc.com/store/

may still do classes.

There are a lot of on line classes but I am not familiar with what they offer

Good luck


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 13, 2009)

i may be out in left field with this, but i have never had a "class" . i lurk on photo critique sites and ask a lot of questions of the folks here to pick up tips and tricks. the fine folks on this board have helped me more than they will ever know.  i think , if she has already taken good pics, she has the "eye".  that is one of the most important elements. the other would be knowing the camera, what the buttons , knobs and dials do and when to turn, poke or push them.  i bought a tutorial dvd for my cameras and that really opened my eyes to how my models operated.  now, getting together with like minded shooters is worth it's weight in gold and is a blast as well as educational and i have been privledged to shoot with some of the folks from here.  if she would not mind, have her post some of her work and ask questions here. this has been the most useful class i think i could attend , F 1


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 13, 2009)

I kinda agree with Feral. I good Adobe Photoshop class would be a better investment. You can never learn to much about Photoshop.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 13, 2009)

I will have to agree w/ F-1 as well. I have never taken any courses for digital photography either. I have learned ALOT from the awesome people on this forum. I have asked many questions on here & everyone is quick to reply w/ an answer. I don't think I would've gotten back into photography if it hadn't been for this forum. I purchased PSE7 not too long ago & that has been the best tool ever. I also bought a book from Books-A-Million on how to use PS. That has helped me out alot too. I read my manual that came w/ my camera so many times that I almost have it memorized. In my opinion those things have been the best learning tools for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## 57bronco (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been taking photog classes at Gainesville College for the past 7 months, very well worth it. I've been taking pic's for over 35 yrs and after the second course I was much better. I know much more about lighting, zones; I shoot everything in “M” now.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 15, 2009)

I fall into the category of learn as you go.  Never taken a class, but have spent a lot of time with books and doing what Feral has done (course back then, there weren't near as many folks on here to get help from).  I believe, the classes would likely get you down the road a lot faster, but I have enjoyed the learn as you go method cause I can do it at my speed and as I have time.

Hoss


----------



## Razorback (Nov 16, 2009)

leo said:


> Not sure about the exact classes you need, but I think
> 
> Photobarn
> http://www.photobarn.com/
> ...



Thanks for the mention...

As far as the Photo Barn goes their current classes are studio strobe basic & advance classes.  The classes get a little broader than 'studio lights' but not by much.

I know Show case offers a much broader range of classes...photoshop, speedlites, photo 101 etc...so if its classes your looking for they would be a good place to go.

Just understand that a lot of these classes can be a bit of a commercial for whatever they are using during the class.  Thats not bad thing but just a fact of business.  However some can way over board verging on you paying for a personal infomercial-Ed Pierce traveling seminars comes to mind.

Also look to your local high schools, tech schools, community colleges, st colleges for continuing ed type classes.  North GA Tech & Gwinnett Area Tech have 2yr Photo Programs & they both offer cont. ed classes.

The guys here are pretty sharp and can offer a great source of education.

If you have any more questions just ask.


Razor


----------



## TroutTackler (Nov 20, 2009)

Papa Bear, I tend to disagree with some of the advice here that would steer you more towards PhotoShop classes in lieu of photography instruction. While being skilled at photo editing software is great, any photographer will tell you that it's best to rely more on what you can do with your camera while shooting, then use editing software to tweak things, than it is to try to make a great photo out of a crappy photo with lots of editing. Go with photo classes all the way.

If you can't find any classes that really suit him, have him come spend a day with me. I'm 27 so I'm still young enough to hopefully have fun with the kid and have had photos published in _Catch Magazine_, our own _GON_, _Georgia Sportsman_, _American Angler_, the _Athens Banner-Herald_, _Athens Magazine_ and my new book, _Fly Fishing Georgia_. I love teaching outdoor photography with hunting and fishing being my favorite subjects, but also shoot everything from product and portrait shots in the studio to real estate and retail shots commercially. And, I bet I'm cheaper than any of those schools!


----------



## 57bronco (Nov 20, 2009)

Gainesville College gets $49-$99 per class. $49 class is 3 hrs on Saturday and the $99 class is two hours a night, one night a week for 6 weeks. Photo I, II, III, IV, One Sat class on B&W and one on photographing people. The first class is just the basics.


----------



## slimbo (Nov 21, 2009)

The best class I ever took was with  another professional photographer who happened to be my uncle.  Me, my cousin, and him would go take pictures on the weekends when I was a wee child and I picked up way more than any class.  I took a class in college and got a kick out of teaching the teacher some new tricks.  Buy her the camera and hook her up with a buddy that also is into photography and then can she can learn from them.  I have more fun with a buddy anyways.  I get bored when shooting by myself sometimes.


----------

